# Problem beim Laden des Saalplans



## Chrissie (19. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab von Computern überhaupt keine Ahnung und erhoffe, hier Hilfe zu bekommen.
Seit ein paar Tagen lässt sich beim Ticketanbieter eventim der Saalplan nicht mehr öffnen. Statt des Saalplans wird eingeblendet: "Fehler. Klickes Sie hier, um weitere Informatuionen zu erhalten" 
Wenn ich das tue öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster namens Anwendungsfehler, in dem steht: ClassNotFoundException und darunter com.eventim.applet.EventimApplet.class

Ich habe Java schon gelöscht und neu heruntergeladen und installiert, aber geholfen hat es nichts.
Was kann ich tun, damit die Saalplanbuchhung funktioniert??
Über ernstgemeinte Hilfe würde ich mich freuen und bedanke mich im Vorraus.

Chrissie


----------



## Gast2 (19. Jun 2012)

Da kannst du vermutlich nichts machen, das liegt am Betreiber.

PS:
Das ist außerdem kein Javascript Fehler sondern ein Java Fehler.


----------



## Chrissie (19. Jun 2012)

Ja, hab grad gemerkt, dass ich hier nicht wirklich richtig bin. 
Trotzdem danke für die Antwort....an eventim kann es allerdings nicht liegen, da der Saalplan sich auf anderen PC`s öffnet.


----------



## homer65 (19. Jun 2012)

In der Tat merkwürdig.
Die Meldung besagt, das eine Java Klasse nicht geladen werden konnte.
Die befindet sich normalerweise im von der Webseite heruntergeladenem .jar Archive.
Wen da etwas schief läuft sollte es schon am Betreiber der Webseite liegen. Gebe EikeB da recht.
Bist du sicher, das das Problem weiter besteht und nicht nur vorübergehend war?
Und bist du sicher, da du GENAU das gleiche machst wie auf den Rechnern auf denen es funktioniert?


----------



## Chrissie (19. Jun 2012)

Ja, da bin ich mir ausnahmsweise sicher 
Habs jetzt auch mit 2 verschiedenen Browsern probiert, aber nix....Naja,ich bin ratlos und geb`s auf.
Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Bizarrus (26. Jun 2012)

Nutzt du evtl. eine Firewall?

Wurde der Saalplan schon öfers aufgerufen?
Wenn es auf anderen Rechnern geht, könnte es an folgenden Problemen liegen:
- Die anderen Rechner haben das (funktionierende) Applet (noch) im Zwischenspeicher
- Eine Firewall oder diverse Virenprogramme Blocken das zu ladende Applet


----------

